# Flesh eating bacteria



## daylate

Reports are that nine people have died along Florida's gulf coast from contact with flesh eating bacteria. It is in the water. The cases include the Navarre area. If you wade gig, as I do, make sure you are protected. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Mac1528

Originally Posted by *Mac1528*  
_Health officials in Florida are warning beach-goers and lovers of seafood to be cautious of a deadly flesh-eating bacteria as cases of it spread across the state. Officials say nine people in Florida have died so far in 2013 from the vibrio vulnificus bacteria.
Officials warn that coming into contact with the bacteria runs an individual the risk of becoming sick, and that half the cases will end up being fatal. And while the bacteria occurs naturally in seawater, health officials say it can get into a person's bloodstream through an open wound or from consuming raw shellfish. For better protection, they advise anyone with an open wound to avoid contact with the water, and for everyone to cook shellfish properly.
_


----------



## jgc

Suspect this is the same one that hit Texas about 10-15 years ago (it's still here, and most are aware of it). One of the more active local fishermen (I fished with him a few times, and now he hunts on part of my ranch) accidentally got horned by a shrimp. His family figured out what was happening and got him to the ER later that evening - I think it was 3 weeks in the hospital, barely avoiding an amputation.

Nasty stuff.


----------



## ThaFish

Dang, scary stuff...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Covered heeeeaaa:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/not-eating-fla-raw-shellfish-while-218993/

And heeeeeaaaaaaahhhh:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/stay-out-water-222458/

:thumbsup:


----------



## C Low

We have it bad here in mississippi as well, it doesn't get talked about much in the newspapers and tv news, but i hear of 5-10 cases a year if not more.


----------



## benjarmouche

It is now being reported in Escambia county. Glad I don't live there anymore.


----------



## 2RC's II

One here in the past few weeks. Healthy as a horse. Young with no health problems. Came home that night had a sore develop on his leg. next evening he was gone. Wife had him as patient. IN THE SOUND! HERE!


----------



## Murphy's Law

http://www.northescambia.com/2013/10/flesh-eating-bacteria-case-confirmed-in-escambia-county

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## 2RC's II

Confirmed. Kids your kids away from Mommie Beach or anywhere else in the Sound!


----------



## Alligator

*What to do immediately*

When you get cut or scraped in the bay or salt water, always carry 2 items Russian Rescue Ranger and Germ-x hand sanatizer. Treat any cuts or skin breaks with Germ-x and coat with Rescue Ranger and cover with a bandage.













I recently feel in while docking the boat at Port St.Joe landing. I gota 3" long between my thumb and index finger, very bloody and a hardly noticeable scratch just above my ankle on my calf. My partner and I spent about half an hour stopping the bleeding on my thumb, It got 2 or 3 doses of Germ-X and 3 good coatings of Rescue Ranger and a good bandage. The scratch just got a quick swab of Rescue Ranger. 24 hours later my whole lower leg was red and had a fever as well as I was running 103 fever. This happened at 3:30 AM on a Saturday morning. Monday morning I was at the Doctor and got an Antibotic shot and some pretty serious oral Antibiotics. I am pretty sure this WAS NOT *Vibro Vulnificus bacteria. *By the same token it was aggressive and any scratch in the saltwater should be treated aggressively. Neosporin is good but it will not touch Rescue Ranger for these types of injuries. It is turpentine based beyond that, I can't read Russian. When my wife reads it to me I still don't know, but it works and it's cheap and can save your life. Put both in your boat.

*Rescue Ranger Ingredients: *sea buckthorn oil, lavender oil, tea tree oil, rose oil, vitamin E, bee wax, microdoses of natural naphthalene


----------



## SurfRidr

Vibrio has always been around. The best analogy I can think of is that it's like shark attacks. Some years there are some highly visible or dramatic cases and the news media get hold of it, get it half right and half wrong, and run with it because it sells news stories.

Always be careful with cuts in the ocean or salt areas. Warmer waters support more growth of certain organisms like Vibrio. That being said, this is no more news than when I lived in Virginia Beach in 2001 during the "Summer of the Shark."



> Instead of putting risks in proportion, we [reporters] hype _interesting_ ones. Tom Brokaw, Katie Couric, and countless others called 2001 the "summer of the shark." [...] In truth, there wasn't a remarkable surge in shark attacks in 2001. There were about as many in 1995 and 2000, but 1995 was the year of the O.J. Simpson trial, and 2000 was an election year. The summer of 2001 was a little dull, so reporters focused on sharks.[9]


Not saying not to be careful, caution with wounds is always wise, and always has been, especially as we approach the post-antibiotic era; but Vibrio is no more (or less) news than shark attacks were in 2001.


----------



## Alligator

*This Stuff Works if used Immediately*

When you get cut or scraped in the bay or salt water, always carry 2 items Russian Rescue Ranger and Germ-x hand sanatizer. Treat any cuts or skin breaks with Germ-x and coat with Rescue Ranger and cover with a bandage. It's not a guarantee, but it's common sense. With deeper wound peroxid. first.




















I recently feel in while docking the boat at Port St.Joe landing. I got a 3" long gash between my thumb and index finger, very bloody and a hardly noticeable scratch just above my ankle on my calf. My partner and I spent about half an hour stopping the bleeding on my thumb, It got 2 or 3 doses of Germ-X and 3 good coatings of Rescue Ranger and a good bandage. The scratch just got a quick swab of Rescue Ranger. 24 hours later my whole lower leg was red and had a fever as well as I was running 103 fever. This happened at 3:30 AM on a Saturday morning. Monday morning I was at the Doctor and got an Antibotic shot and some pretty serious oral Antibiotics. I am pretty sure this WAS NOT *Vibro Vulnificus bacteria. *By the same token it was aggressive and any scratch in the saltwater should be treated aggressively. Neosporin is good but it will not touch Rescue Ranger for these types of injuries. It is smells turpentine based beyond that, I can't read Russian. When my wife reads it to me I still don't know, but it works and it's cheap and can save your life. Put both in your boat.

*Rescue Ranger Ingredients: *sea buckthorn oil, lavender oil, tea tree oil, rose oil, vitamin E, bee wax, microdoses of natural naphthalene


----------

